#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  1 курица или 1.000 червяков.

## Граакль

Вот тут возникла дилемма.

Я не ем живых существ.
Ни мясо, ни птицу, ни рыбу. Ни даже яйца или икру.

Но. Например для того, чтобы получить даже фрукты вспахивается земля и убиваются черви. В огромных количествах.

Что же делать?
Выходит "чистой от убийства" пищи вообще не существует?   :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

Приезжайте в Китай, научитесь есть и то и другое :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Что же делать?


"Не парься, ешь мясо!"  :Smilie: 

Вы когда моетесь с мылом в ванной убиваете миллионы живых существ.
Наше существование невозможно без убийства живых существ.
Просто помните об этом и сострадайте им. 
Хотя бы когда моетесь в ванной.
Или когда едите мясо.

----------


## Банзай

Завещайте свое тело червям и будте квиты.
Так и прокричите одним прекрасным утром - на благо всех живых червей!

----------


## kirava

>Я не ем живых существ.

Кто их есть живыми? Разве что французы там...китайцы опять таки.

>Выходит "чистой от убийства" пищи вообще не существует? 

Именно! Это ж самсара - страдания, которые собирают другие страдания...или как там в "Кунсанг ламе шаллунг" написано про это всё.

----------


## Граакль

Это всё утешает мало, но все равно спасибо.

Мясо есть все равно не смогу.
От мысли, что для этого режут животных, кусок в горло не полезет.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Меня недавно очень порадавал с http://www.nyingma.ru/biblio/meat/meat.htm  фрагмент из книги "Пища бодхисаттв" - "Мясо в Мантраяне". Очень вам рекомендую! Масса вопросов решится. 
И вам,  товарищи сторожилы тоже советую его прочитать, там все ваши доводы разбираются весьма подробно.

----------


## Граакль

Я уже нашел тут несколько тредов на данную тему.
Этот продолжать наверное нет смысла.

----------


## Gaza

> Но. Например для того, чтобы получить даже фрукты вспахивается земля и убиваются черви. В огромных количествах.





> Что же делать?


 Это как же нужно скучать, чтобы таким вопросом озадачится? Или это попытка приколоться по поводу вегетарианства? Довести его до абсурда?

----------


## Граакль

> Это как же нужно скучать, чтобы таким вопросом озадачится? Или это попытка приколоться по поводу вегетарианства? Довести его до абсурда?


Вот это называется "палить из пушки по воробьям"  :Smilie: 

Скучать нужно ровно настолько, чтобы озадачиться страданием живых существ.
Не более того.

----------


## Gaza

Граакль, если тебя всерьёз беспокоят гипотетические страдания гипотетических червячков то....... уж не знаю,..... может ты святой? Может у святых своя логика. Мне не понять.

----------


## Граакль

> Граакль, если тебя всерьёз беспокоят гипотетические страдания гипотетических червячков то....... уж не знаю,..... может ты святой? Может у святых своя логика. Мне не понять.


Не. не святой, просто практикующий бодхичитту.  :Smilie: 

Червячки, они не гипотетические. В круговороте сансары они много раз были вашими родителями, детьми и друзьями. Причем каждый из них. И убийство каждого из них вызывает сострадание, когда начинаешь размышлять об этом.

А размышление об этом, и вызванное этим сострадание - один из способов развить бодхичитту, без которой невозможно просветление. А просвтеление это то, из-за чего люди встают на путь.

Поэтому, даже не будучи святым, я всячески пытаюсь взращивать в себе сострадание ко всем живым существам, в том числе и к червякам тоже, хотя это не всегда просто, как вы наверное сами понимаете  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Здесь наверное единственный выход - ходить питаться в лес. Где фрукты и ягоды выросли сами по себе, без убийства червячков.

----------


## Граакль

> Здесь наверное единственный выход - ходить питаться в лес. Где фрукты и ягоды выросли сами по себе, без убийства червячков.


Я думаю, уйти в лес на поиски освобождения - это этап пути для любого практикующего  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Граакль, почитай на эту тему Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг. Патрул Ринпоче на ритрите целую лекцию прочитал о безусловной пользе вегетарианства, однако советовал не развивать гордыню по этому поводу, и понимать, что отказ от поедания живыхх существ (я тоже в твоей команде   :Smilie:  ) - всего лишь снижение вреда.

Потому как при современных способах ведения с/х убивается множество ж. существ, равно как и при многих других активностях человека. Однако по-моему как раз в том тексте с сайта ньингма говорится, что эти действия не направлены _непосредственно_ на причинение вреда живым существам, в то время как в случае с мясом связь самая прямая.

----------


## Граакль

Zodpa Tharchin, согласен  :Smilie: 

Просто я думаю пара месяцев в лесу на ягодах и грибах тоже иногда не повредит  :Smilie: 
Я давно заметил, что чем меньше ешь, тем яснее сознание.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ну, если протянешь... с грибами есть такая засада - червюки в них, блин. Жалко их...

----------


## Граакль

> Ну, если протянешь... с грибами есть такая засада - червюки в них, блин. Жалко их...


Ну можно еще за медом летать на воздушном шаре, как винни-пух   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirava

А мёд у пчёл хорошо воровать?
Летите, летите - от кармы не улетишь. 

Как в том анектоде:
Читает мужик объяву на столбе "Лечу от всех болезней" и думает про себя: "Лети, лети - от всех не улетишь..."

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Gaza, а ничего такого тут нет. Действительно есть люди излишне чувствительные , я например, к таким отношусь. И в этом нет повода для гордости, скорее наоборот, с этим труднее адаптироваться в обществе. Нужно просто стараться быть более безупречным. И это не индульгирование от отсутствия занятости, поверьте.   :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Хороший вегетарианец тот, кто не помнит о своей вегетарианстве, не говорит о нем и не несет его в массы.
Органично и естественно для тебя воздерживаться от мясного - воздержись, видишь в этом фальшь - кушай на здоровье.

----------


## Igaa

Разве единственная причина быть вегетарианином, это то что не хочется есть мясо убитых животных? 
Я полагаю вегетарианская пища достаточна полезна. 
Скажем летом мы стараемся перейти только на вегатерианство. Полезно. Особенно когда все на огороде выросло, и все свежее и без нитратов (потому что твое). Посмотришь на все это, подумаешь о пользе - сразу вегетарианцем станешь. О мясе даже не вспомнишь. 
"Лето - для вегетарианцев"
А зимой можно и немного мяса добавит в рацион. Но только правильно приготовленое. А то меня мутит только от одной мысли жаренной отбивной с жиром чтоб аш капал. Простите...........................................  :EEK!:  
Так о чем это я!  ах да, зимой можно и мяска добавить. добавить, а не сделать основним блюдом.
Всем любви и счастья. И крепких, здоровых желудков!  :Wink:

----------


## Тала

> Вот тут возникла дилемма.Я не ем живых существ.
> Ни мясо, ни птицу, ни рыбу. Ни даже яйца или икру.Но. Например для того, чтобы получить даже фрукты вспахивается земля и убиваются черви. В огромных количествах.Что же делать?Выходит "чистой от убийства" пищи вообще не существует?


Я тоже задумывалась об этом лет семь назад и пришла к таким выводам.
В колхозах, совхозах, фермерских хозяйствах да, земля конечно же вспахивается, и некоторые черви действительно гибнут. Но дождевого червя не так уж легко убить. У него же выражена способность к регенерации, и он может выращивать заново отрезанные части тела. Так что из разрезанного напополам червя вполне может появиться 2 вполне здоровых червя. Иначе, если следовать вашей логике, в земле давно бы уже не осталось дождевых червей, потому что для других сельскохозяйственных культур земля вспахивается и того чаще (два раза в года). К тому же для посадки деревьев земля вспахивается только один раз за время жизни дерева, а живет дерево потом много десятков лет совершенно безубиственно для окружающих живых существ. Проблема тут может быть в другом, деревья опрыскивают от вредителей, и там гибнет гораздо больше насекомых. Но не все деревья требуют опрыскивания. Насекомые больше всего любят сливу и яблоко. Вишни, черешни и абрикосы, малина, смородина, крыжовник никогда не повреждаются насекомыми, так их листья содержат дубильные вещества, которые делают их листья невкусными. Могу предположить, что листья цитрусовых тоже несъедобны для насекомых.
Что касается домашних садов, то в них деревья садятся более гуманным в отношении дождевых червей способом. А зачастую деревья вообще вырастают сами. У меня у бабушки в саду несколько деревьев вишни, которые выросли сами по себе, из косточек, их никто никогда не опрыскивает. Есть 3 огромных абрикосы, которые посадили сразу после войны, и им уже более 60 лет. Возможно, при их посадке и погибли пара червей (что маловероятно, учитывая способность червей к регенерации). И с тех пор деревья практически каждый год дарят вкусные плоды, которые являются совершенно безубийсвенными. А в посадках, лесозащитных полосах у нас в регионе сколько растет абрикосовых деревьев, которые выросли там сами по себе. Так что не все так страшно, как вы обрисовали. Так что заведите себе дачу, если есть возможность, и ваши деревья не будут приносить страданий другим живым существам.

----------


## Тала

Ну конечно же очень важно то, является ли убийство непосредственным или опосредованным. И здесь все для меня выглядит таким образом. Мясо, рыба, моллюски и др. водные жители – пища, которая несет непосредственную энергетику убийства.  Икра рыб получается из убитой рыбы, соответственно она тоже продукт непосредственного убийства. Яйца, если они неоплодотворенные (а магазинные, которые производятся на птицефабриках все такие) не несут энергии убийства, так как там нет зародыша, и допустимы в питании.
Растения, употребляемые в пищу лучше животных, так как они меньше страдают, так как имеют менее развитые органы чувств, и к тому же это видовая пища человека, как биологического вида. Но тем не менее это все же пища, несущая убийство, так как во первых при выращивании культурных растений гибнет очень много насекомых вредителей, сорняков. Да и сами растения расстаются со своей жизнью: съеденный вами орех никогда уже не прорастет, как и крупы и другие семена. Листья растений употребляемых в пищу тоже приносят им либо смерть (как у салата), либо страдания (у щавеля, например). Но все таки питание растениями лучше, чем питание животными, так как это разные уровни организации жизни и разные уровни страданий. 
Фрукты же рождаются природой для того, чтобы их съели, а семена перенесли на расстояние от материнского дерева, где они прорастут в условиях отсутствия конкуренции. То, что при росте и созревании фруктовых плодов гибнут насекомые и дождевые черви виноваты не фруктовые деревья, а человек, который создал неудачные технологии. В природе деревья растут сами по себе и являются единственной пищей, которая не приносит никому смерти. Но раз мы живем в несовершенном мире, созданном людьми, то приходится чем-то жертвовать. Тем не менее фрукты – самая чистая пища, даже при условии гибели червей, если брать в сравнительном аспекте (они, если и содержат в себе убийство, но опосредованное, а не непорадственное). Я лично собираюсь со временем перейти на питание только фруктами. Я не хочу, чтобы моя жизнь была причиной смерти других существ.
Да, и еще. Я задумываюсь обо всем этом не потому что мне больше нечем заняться, а потому, что просто не могу не задумываться. И я рада, что об этом задумывается кто-то еще.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Меня недавно очень порадавал... фрагмент из книги "Пища бодхисаттв" - "Мясо в Мантраяне". Очень вам рекомендую! Масса вопросов решится.


Это в том случае, если кто привык найти нужную цитатку, чтобы бить ею оппонентов по голове.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   На беду, всегда найдётся другая цитатка:
_- Едите ли Вы мясо?
- Конечно, мне нравится мясо._
Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. Лекция в Киеве о сущности учения Дзогчен // Зеркало. - 2001. № 1. - С. 30.

_Лучше есть мясо, чем есть людей._
Синайский патерик

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шесть миллиардов (ну ладно, три миллиарда) дач... И все дачники питаются только вишнями с деревьев, которые (деревья) чудесным образом не ест ни гусеница, ни тля, ни какой другой садовый вредитель... Мячта...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> _Лучше есть мясо, чем есть людей._
> Синайский патерик


PampKin Head дал вполне "буддийский" ответ:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=76

Не спора ради, но ведь действительно: сознание многих преступников, приговорённых к смертной казни, находится на гораздо более низком уровне развития, чем, например, сознание многих коров... А поэтому, сразу после приведения исключительной меры наказания к исполнению (оставляем за скобками российский мораторий на ск), тела убиенных следовало бы доставлять на стол практикующих. Потребление оного мяса с соответствующим чтением мантр и благопожеланий приводило бы убиенных преступников к более благоприятному перерождению! :Big Grin:   Таким образом, доведённая до конца логическая аргументация мясоедов заканчивается полным абсурдом. :EEK!:  Следовательно, тема "1 курица или 1.000 червяков" неизбежно порождает вопрос: 1 человек или 1000 коров?! Риторический ли вопрос? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Размышление над ним порождает вегетарианские мысли...

----------


## Ондрий

> Не спора ради, но ведь действительно: сознание многих преступников, приговорённых к смертной казни, находится на гораздо более низком уровне развития, чем, например, сознание многих коров...


Это ошибка. Я так полагаю, это было сказано для красного словца.  :Smilie: 




> А поэтому, сразу после приведения исключительной меры наказания к исполнению (оставляем за скобками российский мораторий на ск), тела убиенных следовало бы доставлять на стол практикующих.


Логическая ваша "агрументация" не проходит, т.к. в этом нет никакой логики. почему я *должен* есть человечену, если я ем просто мясо?? Откуда это вытекает?

Я не ем баранину, принципиально. Ненавижу. Рыбу ем мало. В основном курицу. *Так* мне нравится. Почему я *логичеcки* должен есть человечину, я ума не приложу... странная у вас логика  :Smilie: 

Я так понял, это было тоже для красного словца  :Smilie: 

А чтобы убиенным преступникам было "полегче" в бардо и новом рождении - можно читать ритуалы и не поедая их.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это ошибка. Я так полагаю, это было сказано для красного словца.


И всё-таки разные бывают преступники, и разные коровы бывают. :Smilie:  Обобщать, конечно, не следует.




> Логическая ваша "агрументация" не проходит, т.к. в этом нет никакой логики. почему я *должен* есть человечену, если я ем просто мясо?? Откуда это вытекает?
> 
> Я не ем баранину, принципиально. Ненавижу. Рыбу ем мало. В основном курицу. *Так* мне нравится. Почему я *логичеки* должен есть человечену, я ума не приложу... странная у вас логика 
> 
> Я так понял, это было тоже для красного словца


Это размышления, навеянные миниатюрой ПампКина... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Конечно, логически Вы ничего не должны, но... Механизм благопожеланий-то работает или как? :Wink:  




> А чтобы убиенным преступникам было "полегче" в бардо и новом рождении - можно читать ритуалы и не поедая их.


Так же и с коровами, баранами, курицами и т. д. А то какие-то двойные стандарты получаются...

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head дал вполне "буддийский" ответ:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=76
> 
> Не спора ради, но ведь действительно: сознание многих преступников, приговорённых к смертной казни, находится на гораздо более низком уровне развития, чем, например, сознание многих коров... А поэтому, сразу после приведения исключительной меры наказания к исполнению (оставляем за скобками российский мораторий на ск), тела убиенных следовало бы доставлять на стол практикующих. Потребление оного мяса с соответствующим чтением мантр и благопожеланий приводило бы убиенных преступников к более благоприятному перерождению!  Таким образом, доведённая до конца логическая аргументация мясоедов заканчивается полным абсурдом. Следовательно, тема "1 курица или 1.000 червяков" неизбежно порождает вопрос: 1 человек или 1000 коров?! Риторический ли вопрос? Размышление над ним порождает вегетарианские мысли...



1. Я ничего против человечины не имею... мастера Линии Приемственности ели, так и нам не зазорно будет на кладбищах попрактиковать... Не в этой, так в следующих жизнях. Единый вкус не делает различий между мочой и нектаром, дерьмом и пищей богов, человечиной и кришнаитскими пирожками.

2. В одной из бесед Ринпоче сказал, что смерть одного яка спасает от голодной зимы семью тибетцев. И одно убийство яка меньшее зло, чем 1000 рыб (если в принципе стоит делать такие сравнения).

Размышление подразумевает способность делать логически обоснованные выводы. Если оной способности нет, то ... в добрый путь.

---

Кста. Шебунина я бы съел. И мантры начитал. Только боюсь, что он старый и не вкусный. Слишком много нужно будет сострадания, чтобы его прожевать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> 1. Я ничего против человечины не имею... мастера Линии Приемственности ели, так и нам не зазорно будет на кладбищах попрактиковать... Не в этой, так в следующих жизнях. Единый вкус не делает различий между мочой и нектаром, дерьмом и пищей богов, человечиной и кришнаитскими пирожками.


Так я о том и написал! Только подобная недвойственность вызывает двойственные мысли... Трудно быть Истинным Буддистом... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> 2. В одной из бесед Ринпоче сказал, что смерть одного яка спасает от голодной зимы семью тибетцев. И одно убийство яка меньшее зло, чем 1000 рыб (если в принципе стоит делать такие сравнения).


Не спорю.




> Размышление подразумевает способность делать логически обоснованные выводы. Если оной способности нет, то ... в добрый путь.


Мы с Вами сделали один и тот же вывод :Big Grin:  :




> Я ничего против человечины не имею... мастера Линии Приемственности ели, так и нам не зазорно будет на кладбищах попрактиковать... Не в этой, так в следующих жизнях. Единый вкус не делает различий между мочой и нектаром, дерьмом и пищей богов, человечиной и кришнаитскими пирожками.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Кста. Шебунина я бы съел. И мантры начитал. Только боюсь, что он старый и не вкусный. Слишком много нужно будет сострадания, чтобы его прожевать!


Взаимно, Памп! :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так я о том и написал! Только подобная недвойственность вызывает двойственные мысли... Трудно быть Истинным Буддистом...


Недвойственность вызывает недвойственные мысли. Что такое *истинный буддист* - не в курсе. Наверное, сам Будда.




> Мы с Вами сделали один и тот же вывод :


Это какой же?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Взаимно, Памп!:d


Вам нельзя. Вам религиозная доктрина, которая вмещает все, не позволяет.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это размышления, навеянные миниатюрой ПампКина... Конечно, логически Вы ничего не должны, но... Механизм благопожеланий-то работает или как?


конечно работает  :Smilie: ... и в этом жутком случае тоже.
Я ж не говорю, что поедание мяса кармически нейтрально. Тем более, без искусных средств. А от животных мы отличаемся тем, что не поедаем особей своего вида. Это не биологическое, а чисто моральное/социальное ограничение.



> Так же и с коровами, баранами, курицами и т. д. А то какие-то двойные стандарты получаются...


не получается двойных стандартов - делают ритуалы и над убитыми/умершими животными. Мы не едим людей, но едим животных. Это социальное разграничение.

И не нужно мешать в кучу тантрические методы и просто прием пищи. Это разные вещи. Как и другие аспекты практики Тантры тоже не стоит сравнивать с обыденным поведением. Это я Пампкину.

P.S. а вообще надоели дико войны вегетарианцев против мясоедов.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Недвойственность вызывает недвойственные мысли.


Разная бывает недвойственность... Бывает "дайте два!", а бывает и "не два!"




> Что такое *истинный буддист* - не в курсе. Наверное, сам Будда.


Не евший человечину...




> Это какой же?


Недвойственно-каннибалистический! :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вам нельзя. Вам религиозная доктрина, которая вмещает все, не позволяет.


Ради недвойственности на всё пойдёшь!

----------


## PampKin Head

Дайте *недва*!

Если истинный буддист - не евший человечину, то придется некоторых весьма достойных вычеркнуть. Хотя логика подсказывает, что лучше с ними, чем с миллионами достойных.




> И не нужно мешать в кучу тантрические методы и просто прием пищи. Это разные вещи.


Не согласен... Вообще то любой прием пищи должен быть Цогом (для этого самоотождествление с Йидамом и нарабатывается). А где же, как не в обыденном поведении, применять Тантру то?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> конечно работает ... и в этом жутком случае тоже.
> Я ж не говорю, что поедание мяса кармически нейтрально. Тем более, без искусных средств. А от животных мы отличаемся тем, что не поедаем особей своего вида. Это не биологическое, а чисто моральное/социальное ограничение.


Шубхар, Вы об этом Пампкину скажите!




> не получается двойных стандартов - делают ритуалы и над убитыми/умершими животными. Мы не едим людей, но едим животных. Это социальное разграничение.


Тоже к Пампкину!




> И не нужно мешать в кучу тантрические методы и просто прием пищи. Это разные вещи. Как и другие аспекты практики Тантры тоже не стоит сравнивать с обыденным поведением. Это я Пампкину.


Всё верно, но и с Тантрой не всё так просто. Сошлюсь на Пэма Бэнзу:

"Для практиков Ваджраяны, в.т.ч. дзогчена:

Вималамитра в mi rtog bsgoms don говорит:

Когда бы то ни было, йогинам следует избегать употребления мяса и рыбы. Им следует есть в надлежащей мере и вкушать ту пищу, которая в согласии с учениями".




> P.S. а вообще надоели дико войны вегетарианцев против мясоедов.


Они нас уже съесть хотят! :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Шубхар, Вы об этом Пампкину скажите!


Сорри, но я нигде не говорил, что поедание мяса кармически нейтрально. Это вы путаете со своими мыслями о кармической нейтральности вегетарианской пищи.

Мой тезис: употребление *любой* пищи кармически негативно. 




> Всё верно, но и с Тантрой не всё так просто. Сошлюсь на Пэма Бэнзу:
> 
> "Для практиков Ваджраяны, в.т.ч. дзогчена:
> 
> Вималамитра в mi rtog bsgoms don говорит:
> 
> Когда бы то ни было, йогинам следует избегать употребления мяса и рыбы. Им следует есть в надлежащей мере и вкушать ту пищу, которая в согласии с учениями".


*Следует избегать* не означает запрета! Если вы понимаете о чем речь... Иначе из практиков Ваджраяны стоит исключить подавляющее большинство тибетских наставников и практикующих (включая ЕДСЛ, я помню его цитату о том, что он по некоторым причинам не вегетарианец, хотя и промоутит благо). А куда бедным монголам податься?!

Шебунин, вы как нас представляете? Как пиплов, которые едят *только мясо* с лозунгами:
- кто не ест мясо - тот баба;
- траву едят козлы;
- не ел мяса, значит ничего не ел?

В местностях, где мое мясоедение напрямую обуславливает убийство живых существ, я мяса не ем вообще.





> Они нас уже съесть хотят!


Не теште себя пустыми надеждами.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Сорри, но я нигде не говорил, что поедание мяса кармически нейтрально. Это вы путаете со своими мыслями о кармической нейтральности вегетарианской пищи.
> 
> Мой тезис: употребление *любой* пищи кармически негативно.


Найдена точка взаимопонимания! Но степени негативности всё-таки отличаются. Например, поедание человечины отличается от поедания апельсина...




> *Следует избегать* не означает запрета! Если вы понимаете о чем речь... Иначе из практиков Ваджраяны стоит исключить подавляющее большинство тибетских наставников и практикующих (включая ЕДСЛ, я помню его цитату о том, что он по некоторым причинам не вегетарианец, хотя и промоутит благо).


А кто говорит о запретах? Просто во многих буддийских Сутрах мясоедение не поощряется и не рекомендуется. Снова из Пэма Бэнзы:

"А это - фрагмент из Ангулимала-сутры, исключительно для расширения кругозора.


Манджушри провозгласил: 

Из-за татхагатагарбхи будды воздерживаются от употребления мяса.

Будда добавил:

Да, это так, Манджушри. Нет ни единого существа, блуждающего в цепи жизней в безначальной и бесконечной сансаре, которое не было твоей матерью или сестрой. Любое существо, рожденное собакой, может впоследствии стать твоим отцом. Каждое существо подобно актеру, играющему на подмостках жизни. Наша собственная плоть и плоть других - одна и та же плоть. Поэтому Пробужденный не ест мяса. Кроме того, Манджушри, дхармадхату - обычная природа всех существ, поэтому будды воздерживаются от употребления мяса.

Манджушри также сказал: 

Владыка, есть и другие вполне обычные существа, которые воздерживаются от употребления мяса.

Будда ответил:

Что бы ни делали мирские люди, если это в согласии со словами Будды, следует рассматривать это как учения самого Будды".




> Шебунин, вы как нас представляете? Как пиплов, которые едят *только мясо* с лозунгами:
> - кто не ест мясо - тот баба;
> - траву едят козлы;
> - не ел мяса, значит ничего не ел?
> 
> В местностях, где мое мясоедение напрямую обуславливает убийство живых существ, я мяса не ем вообще.


ПампКин, я Вас очень хорошо представляю!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не теште себя пустыми надеждами.


Не будем! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Найдена точка взаимопонимания! Но степени негативности всё-таки отличаются. Например, поедание человечины отличается от поедания апельсина...


Акт поедания апельсина и человечины не различимы ничем для меня, имхо.





> А кто говорит о запретах? Просто во многих буддийских Сутрах мясоедение не поощряется и не рекомендуется. Снова из Пэма Бэнзы:
> 
> "А это - фрагмент из Ангулимала-сутры, исключительно для расширения кругозора.
> 
> 
> Манджушри провозгласил: 
> 
> Из-за татхагатагарбхи будды воздерживаются от употребления мяса.
> 
> ...


Сорри, но выборки Пема Бендзры обусловлены его привязанностью к концептам чистоты, благости и обязательной необходимости вегетарианства для обретения Пробуждения. Посему нет никакого желания смотреть на эти подборки, которые весьма спорны как по характеру происхождения, так и по интерпретациям оголтелых поклонников чистоты.

...воздерживаются от употребления мяса. - это не значит, что сушество ест *только* вегетарианскую пищу.

Ну и на последок одиозное: только не надо противопоставлять! Это относиться и к употреблению мяса.

P.S. Вам бы всем в кришнаиты. Вот бы вы слились там во всеобщем экстазе на тему кто кого не ест.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Акт поедания апельсина и человечины не различимы ничем для меня, имхо.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Сорри, но выборки Пема Бендзры обусловлены его привязанностью к концептам чистоты, благости и обязательной необходимости вегетарианства для обретения Пробуждения. Посему нет никакого желания смотреть на эти подборки, которые весьма спорны как по характеру происхождения, так и по интерпритациям оголтелых поклонников читоты.


Принципы Девадатты о некоей "обязательности вегетарианства" никто на БФ не проповедовал. А вот интерпретации недвойственности заставляют задуматься...




> ...воздерживаются от употребления мяса. - это не значит, что сушество ест *только* вегетарианскую пищу.


И человечинку...




> Ну и на последок одиозное: только не надо противопоставлять! Это относиться и к употреблению мяса.


Даём не-два!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> P.S. Вам бы всем в кришнаиты. Вот бы вы слились там во всеобщем экстазе на тему кто кого не ест.


А вам бы к охотникам Дона Карлоса! Добавить к точке сборки немного человечинки и... полный респект!

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вам бы к охотникам Дона Карлоса! Добавить к точке сборки немного человечинки и... полный респект!


А мы уже там.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не согласен... Вообще то любой прием пищи должен быть Цогом (для этого самоотождествление с Йидамом и нарабатывается). А где же, как не в обыденном поведении, применять Тантру то?


Тут я согласен. Но только если практикуешь тантру. Последователи других школ - я не знаю как выкручиваются - наверное не едят мясо вовсе.  :Smilie: 

Кроме того в Цоге едят по крошке мяса... чисто чтоб "отметиться", и водки каплю, а не литр.

Хотя я наслышан, что у многих Цог проходит как крепкая гулянка  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вот нашего Карлоса попррошу не обижать!  :Smilie: 

Кстати, насчет червяков, разницы и т.д.  Для того, что бы получить 1 кг мяса необходимо затратить дофига киллограмов зерна  :Smilie:  , то есть количество замоченных существ все равно гораздо больше чем при производстве чая  :Wink:  , даже если не говорить о самой корове.  
И еще где то посчитано, что переход хотя бы части населения на вегитарианство сохранит от вырубки огромное колличество лесов под пашни и пастбища.  Именно этим вызвано примыкание к ним большой части экологов.

Это чисто факты.  

Никого не агитирую,  особенно тех, кто считает что всегда жрет в 
осознанности и состоянии присутствия  :Wink:  
А кто утверждает что ему все равно что есть... Ну с удовольствие могу пригласить его на дегустацию опарышей

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вот нашего Карлоса попррошу не обижать!


Больше не будем! :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Мой тезис: употребление *любой* пищи кармически негативно.


Абсолютно верно! Любой участок пищевой цепочки приносит кому-то страдания.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну с удовольствие могу пригласить его на дегустацию опарышей


А вы умеете их готовить? Вас же никто не принуждает есть картошку сырой....



> И еще где то посчитано, что переход хотя бы части населения на вегитарианство сохранит от вырубки огромное колличество лесов под пашни и пастбища.


Вырубка леса в современном мире не связана с пашнями и пастбищами.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Кроме того в Цоге едят по крошке мяса... чисто чтоб "отметиться", и водки каплю, а не литр.
> 
> Хотя я наслышан, что у многих Цог проходит как крепкая гулянка


Ключевые моменты!

----------


## PampKin Head

В Цоге едят и пьют столько, сколько надо. 

А вот ренегаты всякие сводят все к капле того и другого (не является ли это ограничением? сбрызнуть мендрубом бисквит - бугага).

Только поймите правильно, я тоже против пьянок.

----------


## Ондрий

1. А сколько надо? До положения риз (шантепа)?
2. И кто такие ренегаты в рамках выполнения Цога?

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1. А сколько надо? До положения риз (шантепа)?
> 2. И кто такие ренегаты в рамках выполнения Цога?


Цог - это подношение. Возьмите обычный свой обед и представьте такое же количество.

А ренегаты те, кто различаю некое чудодейственное действо (ооо, это же Цок!) и обычный прием пищи.

В идеале то как: собрался пообедать - сделал все части практики. И поел!

----------


## Ондрий

Нужно еще УМЕТЬ его правильно делать. Считается, что вред от неправильного выполнения цога очень велик. Лучше его не выполнять, чем выполнять неправильно.

Кроме того я вам не давал повода к личным оценкам. Судя по вашим тональностям на БФ в каждом посте - вам надо срочно не цогами а бодхичиттой заниматься.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нужно еще УМЕТЬ его правильно делать. Считается, что вред от неправильного выполнения цога очень велик. Лучше его не выполнять, чем выполнять неправильно.


Мда... Делаем, как УМЕЕМ (на основании полученных наставлений).

А ключевой момент - йога Йидама. Ее должное количество срабатывает (наработанная самоидентификация, она же - гордость Божества).

Если бы все походило на некий алхимический процесс (не кинул перетертое крыло летучей мыши - процессу трендец), то тантра бы давно затерялась в веках.

Как говорил Патрул Ринпоче, 1000 бумов Ваджра Гуру мантры (или своего Йидама) всех спасет [Кунсанг Ламэй Шелунг]...

----------


## Ондрий

Конечно, как умеем. Как не умеем - пока не можем.

А насчет алхимии - так как сейчас практикуют и дают тантру, особенно на западе, да... лишь бы хоть что-то шевелилось и будя...

А чтобы были результаты практики Тантры - действительно нужно делать ТОЧНО, что сказал Лама.

Возвращаясь к цогу - как едят на цоге по небольшому кусочку, так и простое употребеление в пищу мяса (делая его как цог) не обязывает поедать ГОРЫ.

Тогда чем водка в данном смысле лучше мяса-то???

Геше Джампа Тинлей (не дословно)



> если хочется пить водку - пейте ее как водку, не надо думать что этим делаете этим цог


Вопрос в целях.

Вот будете кушать мясо за обедом специально как для Цога, а не для набивания желудка (потому что вкусно), тогда и будет вам ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ выполнение Цога.

Иначе получается аналогия с водкой в цитате... Хочется вот бухнуть и чтоб не было проблем с совестью/обетами_генена "обставляем" это как цог.. ХитрО...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А кто вообще ест ГОРЫ чего то?

Вот выведите солитера, начнете есть нормальное количество пищи.  :Smilie: 




> Вот будете кушать мясо за обедом специально как для Цога, а не для набивания желудка (потому что вкусно), тогда и будет вам ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ выполнение Цога.


А я то полагал, что тантра - это трансформация клеш! Дайте недва! 


P.S. Я с определенных пор *не пью вообще*. Так что сей пассаж не в тему.

Обетов не брал, посему не нарушаю.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А вы умеете их готовить? Вас же никто не принуждает есть картошку сырой....
> 
> 
> Вырубка леса в современном мире не связана с пашнями и пастбищами.


Махнемся. Я найду в инете рецепт их приготовления. А вы мне приготовите картошки. Или чо нить сырое даже.  Или сами сможете их приготовить , а я себе порежу морковки. Так как , готовы  подтвердить теорию делом ? 
Можно даже попробовать достать человеческого мяса по такому случаю. Но с опарышами проще. Итак?

Не связано? Да ну? Вам фактов или сами вокруг повнимательнее посмотрите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А можно подробней о неправильном выполнении цога и плохих последствиях? А то вопрос животрепещущий. Я всегда считал, что это очень сложная практика.

Был бы очень благодарен

----------


## Вао

Что-то я не понял. О каком приготовлении опарышей идёт речь?
Истинному тантрику без разницы, какие опарыши есть живые или приготовленные. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

Вопрос не в горах и солитерах = а в целях. Вы такой-же кусочек мяса едите за обедом как на ритуале цог? Если да - вопросов нет.

А тантра действительно трансформация клеш. Берите недва. Только разве поле получения ванга - все сразу транфромируется?  :Smilie: 

Вообще-то я не с теорией тантры спорю. Тут нет разногласий.

А пассаж про водку не имел отношения лично к вам. Аналогия была про две субстанции. Не проецируйте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Махнемся. Я найду в инете рецепт их приготовления. А вы мне приготовите картошки. Или чо нить сырое даже.  Или сами сможете их приготовить , а я себе порежу морковки. Так как , готовы  подтвердить теорию делом ? 
> Можно даже попробовать достать человеческого мяса по такому случаю. Но с опарышами проще. Итак?
> 
> Не связано? Да ну? Вам фактов или сами вокруг повнимательнее посмотрите?


Я то сьем, только вы, пожайлуста, найдите опарышей, которые удовлетворяют следующим требованиям



> "One should not knowingly consume meat killed on purpose (for a bhikkhu). Whoever should consume it: an offense of wrong doing. *I allow seafood and meat that is pure in three respects: one has not seen, heard, or suspected (that it was killed on purpose for a bhikkhu)*." — Mv.VI.31.14
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...bmc2/ch04.html


и испеките пирожки с ними (помнится, был такой рецепт времен китайской революции).

C человечиной тоже не вопрос при условии выполнения слов Будды Шакьямуни.

А картошки я вам сам настрогаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопрос не в горах и солитерах = а в целях. Вы такой-же кусочек мяса едите за обедом как на ритуале цог? Если да - вопросов нет.
> 
> А тантра действительно трансформация клеш. Берите недва. Только разве поле получения ванга - все сразу транфромируется? 
> 
> Вообще-то я не с теорией тантры спорю. Тут нет разногласий.
> 
> А пассаж про водку не имел отношения лично к вам. Аналогия была про две субстанции. Не проецируйте.


Все трансформируется после длительной практики Кьерим или в стилу Ану.

----------


## Ондрий

Про ану не знаю - не обучен. А про керим согласен, что "после"  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что-то я не понял. О каком приготовлении опарышей идёт речь?
> Истинному тантрику без разницы, какие опарыши есть живые или приготовленные.



Не надо путать истинного тантрика и реализованного тантрика. Тантрист *не убивает живых существ*, а трансформирует клеши посредством практики.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Про ану не знаю - не обучен. А про керим согласен, что "после"


А что вам мешает выполнить Кьерим? Хотя бы по буму на каждый слог мантры Йидама?

----------


## Вао

> Не надо путать истинного тантрика и реализованного тантрика. Тантрист *не убивает живых существ*, а трансформирует клеши посредством практики.


Понял. А вот, как Цог отличается от простого набивания желудка - нет. :Confused:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тантрист *не убивает живых существ*, а трансформирует клеши посредством практики.


Он трансформирует и ест...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понял. А вот, как Цог отличается от простого набивания желудка - нет.


Это аспект Ваджраяны. Не такой сложный, как его промоутят. Как для практики Випашьяны должна быть наработана Шаматха, так и для Цога должно быть наработано *самоотождествление* с Йидамом (Кьерим\Ану). Если это есть, то любой прием пищи превращается в Цог. Если нет, то обжираловом будет даже мегаритуальной действо с горловым пением.

----------


## Ондрий

> А что вам мешает выполнить Кьерим? Хотя бы по буму на каждый слог мантры Йидама?


Что мешает, а что нет - речь шла не об этом. Если вы намекаете этим, что сами то уже все сделали - только за вас порадуюсь  :Smilie: 

P.S. "Выполнить керим" - это не только сделать бумы.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я то сьем, только вы, пожайлуста, найдите опарышей, которые удовлетворяют следующим требованиям
> 
> и испеките пирожки с ними (помнится, был такой рецепт времен китайской революции).
> 
> C человечиной тоже не вопрос при условии выполнения слов Будды Шакьямуни.
> 
> А картошки я вам сам настрогаю.



Так, мы консерваторий не кончали, давайте по русски,  какие вам нужны опарыши? Без перевода стрелок на Будду. Подойдут ли вместо них другие черви или личинки или кусочек трупа? Труп умрет сам по себе.  От вашей магазинной курицы - никаких отличий - вы ее покупаете и едите, а я вам достану какой нить мертвячинки поколоритнее. 

И давайте ка без отмазок.

А то как водку жрать да с женщинами направо и налево, так все , блин, йогины, а как в палатке заночевать, идти день или пива не хватает, так сразу все, блин, миряне. Миларепу каждый горазд на форуме строить, а крапиву жрать никто не хочет почему то    :Mad:   Комнатно-карманные медитаторы-покемоны , вот вы кто !

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Зажгла

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пампкину решпект. Other bands play - Pampkin kill!  :Wink: 

Петровна, чтобы несколько ограничить рамки Вашей фантазии и визуализации на тему нашего невегетарианского житья-бытья...
Водку не жру. С женщинами - прямо, прямо, и ещё раз прямо.  :Smilie:  Пиво пью раз в неделю, в случае сильной жары или если it's been a hard day's night. Ночевать приходилось в самых разных условиях, как и медитировать. Действительно, для жизни и практики предпочитаю условия комфортные и не вижу ни малейшего смысла сознательно их ухудшать без особой необходимости. Миларепа крапиву жрал не всю жизнь - период у него такой был. "Ой-ой-ой, безнадёга ты, безнадёга". Отчасти знакомо - за неимением крапивы в необходимом количестве приходилось довольствоваться макаронами и гречкой. Как и Миларепа, рад был в таких обстоятельствах поесть мясца, если выдавался случай.  :Smilie:  

Times to burn! You losers better learn:
No one controls our goddamn life!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Пампкину решпект. Other bands play - Pampkin kill! 
> 
> Петровна, чтобы несколько ограничить рамки Вашей фантазии и визуализации на тему нашего невегетарианского житья-бытья...
> 
> Times to burn! You losers better learn:
> No one controls our goddamn life!



Не поняла? Вы тоже хотите покушать опарышей моего приготовления? Готовы подтвердить слова о равностности и недвойственности делом?

2 Пампкин   - А собственно, что это мы к бедным червям привязались? Я слышала о 5 видах жидкостей, употребляемых в тантрических ритуалах! 
Так может вы на них продемонстрируете недвойственное отношение к пище?!   :Big Grin:   Я их вам даже доставлю ! Связываться с самой вонючей субстанцией и вам ее подносить мне не хочется (я ж не настолько продвинутонедвойственная как вы) а вот стакан другой из них , я так и быть вам добуду! Сложно конечно и везти, и придется долго объяснять, но у меня много друзей бодхисатв, на благо всех существ они помогут   :Big Grin:  

А после если вы действительно это выпьете, я покаюсь, попростираюсь, обойду 3 раза и подтвержду на форуме, что вы истинный недвойственный йог  и это выпили ! Ну как?  :Cool:

----------


## Ондрий

2 Екатерина:

+100!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не поняла? Вы тоже хотите покушать опарышей моего приготовления? Готовы подтвердить слова о равностности и недвойственности делом?
> 
> 2 Пампкин   - А собственно, что это мы к бедным червям привязались? Я слышала о 5 видах жидкостей, употребляемых в тантрических ритуалах! 
> Так может вы на них продемонстрируете недвойственное отношение к пище?!    Я их вам даже доставлю ! Связываться с самой вонючей субстанцией и вам ее подносить мне не хочется (я ж не настолько продвинутонедвойственная как вы) а вот стакан другой из них , я так и быть вам добуду! Сложно конечно и везти, и придется долго объяснять, но у меня много друзей бодхисатв, на благо всех существ они помогут   
> 
> А после если вы действительно это выпьете, я покаюсь, попростираюсь, обойду 3 раза и подтвержду на форуме, что вы истинный недвойственный йог  и это выпили ! Ну как?


Петровна... Вы с Шебунином  какое то порево вегетарианское употребляете или у вас это врожденное с головой?

1. Укажите мне хоть одно место, где я утверждал\намекал, что являюсь мегапродвинутым тантристом\недвойственным йогином? Или вам одна из тантрических субстанций бъет в голову?

2. Разговор шел о человеческом мясе... Укажите мне тред, где я говорю о *своей недвойственности* к пяти нектарам?

3. Про опарышей приведена цитата о том, что (как и любое мясо) практик не должен видет, слышать и предполагать, что живое существо убито  непосредственно в пищу для него...

Может вам и невдамек, но в конце 70-х в Казани студенты универа ели опарышей (жрать просто нечего было). Отсюда и тема про пирожки. Рецепт завезли китайские студенты.

Берется немного риса, варите и скатываете шарик... Ставите в теплое место и разводите апарышей на нем. Когда разведется достаточно, делаете начинку и  формуете формы для выпечки...

Ваши дешевые понты, Петровна, основаны на одном факте: вы реально никогда не голодали. А если бы голодали, то знали бы, что апарыши - не саме страшное.

Доказвать что-либо заради того, чтобы вегетарианский мутант, рефлексирующий на собственные мысли в собственной голове, обошел вокруг меня, кланялся и писал таким же мутантам признания, смысл не вижу.

Йогин не жрет мышьяк килограммами и не грызет разлагающиеся собачьи трупы, чтобы показать какой он недвойственный. Если вы считаете, что это не так, то пойдите, купите 200 грамм свежего мяса. Приготовте его и употребите - вам однозначно полегчает.

P.S. Если будет некое количество свежей человечины - заезжаете. Я сделаю замечательную поджарку... 

P.S.S. Тот, кто ел шаурму в Москве, ел уже все...

Единственная ты туристка наша... )
Офигеть! И эта дама будет мне рассказывать как в носу ковырять? Дайте недва... ) [вспоминает свой 120литровый рюкзак, любимую палаточку и боевой топор...] Ты еще предьяви тему про парашютные прыжки... А мы тут глаза закатим и будем слушать сопли про Д-5 и прочие шняги...

Из последнего: месяц на северной оконечности острова Валаам, в палатке, доделывая Мандалу. Один.

----------


## Ондрий

Бодхичитта так и прёт...

Я и о "вообще" и про литературные стили в частности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Ваши дешевые понты, Петровна, основаны на одном факте: вы реально никогда не голодали. А если бы голодали, то знали бы, что апарыши - не саме страшное.


А чего это, мои понты значит дешевые, а ваши таки дорогие? Али уела чем? Звиняйте тады  :Smilie: ))
Отчего же , голодала  :Smilie:  И при этом много шла, в конце была очень худой и есть хотелось постоянно , просто ни о чем другом мыслей не было. Хотя когда не было воды гораздо хуже. Умереть от жажды это просто ужастно, чего никому и не желаю. От холода легче. 

А только при чем тут рюкзак и все остальное и кто это вам сказал, что я ваша ?  :Wink:   Короче я так поняла , что вы в отказ пошли? Оно конечно понятно "слово йогина - пустой звук" ...  Ну не хотите, как хотите, о недвойственный, успехов  :Smilie: ))   Тока вегитарианцев оставьте в покое, а? Задолбали уже просто. Откройте тему : "прелести мясоедения"  и обсуждайте себе. Никто ж вас не переубеждает что то не есть, кушайте на здоровье. 
А тут по жизни и так докапываются, а чего, а почему, а давай с нами шашлычка, тяжело нам, мутантам жить то  :Smilie: ))

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Петровна:

Я тебе обьявил, что от тебя требуется:
- свежая человечина, пригодная в пищу.

Это вполне резонное допущение. Ты же не ешь гнилую капусту\помидоры; картошку, зараженную фитовторозом.

Welcome.

Я так понимаю, что ответных постов вы тоже не читаете (это к вопросу о недвойственности)... Если голова в походах не совсем отморожена, то перечитай http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=78 пункт № 1 и 2.
---
И в палатке жил, и ногами ходил. И крапиву, кстати, жрал.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Из правил Буддийского форума:




> На форуме не принято использовать предоставленную свободу слова для оскорбления собеседников... 
> Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников. 
> На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника. 
> На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения. 
> На форуме запрещены также грубые и вульгарные выражения. 
> На форуме не принято прибегать к (...) оскорбительным высказываниям в адрес собеседника.

----------


## Ондрий

А у нас тут все равны. Но некоторые вижу равнее  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Братья и сёстры во Дхарме...

----------


## Граакль

Как открывший тему вопросом считаю, что подошло время ее закрыть, так как я для себя нашел ответ. На последнем ретрите мой учитель, к счастью, коснулся  этой темы.

Наше жизнеобеспечение обусловлено смертью живых существ, это данность сансары. Увы  :Frown: 
Гибнующие червяки это очень печально.
Но они просто оказываются не в нужном месте не в нужное время. Увы.
Просто проехав на машине, мы тоже убиваем об лобовое стекло массу живых существ. Увы. Тут мы ничего поделать не можем.

Но...

В то же время фермы и птицефермы - это реальные освенцимы для живых существ.

И тут у нас есть выбор.
Покупая для употребления их мясо, вкладываем деньги в развитие и процветание таких освенцимов. Способствуем страданиям живых существ.

Отказываясь от мяса, способствуем разорению этих кровавых лагерей, спасаем жизни живых существ.
Накапливаем благой потенциал.

-------------------------------

Всем высказавшимся большое спасибо!

----------

